# Angeln auf Sylt Ende August



## majumaju (1. August 2021)

Hallo Petrijünger,
ich fahre Ende August für zwei Wochen nach Sylt, eigentlich zum Windsurfen aber bei Flaute wollte ich auch zum Angeln.
Was ist Eure Empfehlung zwecks Ausrüstung, wollte halt nichts unnützes mitnehmen, wir wohnen in Hörnum bin aber flexibel und kann man auch mit dem Kutter z.b. auf Makrelen raus.


----------



## Hot-Spot (1. August 2021)

Hi,
wenn Du in Hörnum wohnst, Glückwunsch, denn hier bist Du gleich an 2 anglerischen Hotspots der Insel. Von der Mole am Hafen kannst Du Makrelen und Wolfsbarsch fangen. Ich hab dort heute geangelt und einen leider untermaßigen Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Von der Südspitze aus kannst Du ebenfalls Makrele und Wolfsbarsch fangen. Da die Strömung an der Südspitze aber extrem stark ist, sollte das Gerät von dort aus ein wenig stärker sein als es von der Mole notwendig ist. Zwischen Mole und Südspitze soll man auch gut Plattfische auf Wattwurm fangen, das habe ich aber selber noch nicht versucht. Es gibt noch weitere Spots, von denen Du aus auf Sylt vom Ufer aus Makrelen und Wolfsbarsch fangen kannst, wie Ellenbogen und Lister Hafen. Aber wenn Du in Hörnum wohnst, dann würde ich mich angeltechnisch dort nicht wegbewegen, weil es dort richtig gut ist. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## majumaju (4. August 2021)

Hallo,
danke für die Info, welche Köder für Makrele und Wolfsbarsch würdest Du empfehlen, welches Wurfgewicht sollten die Ruten haben.

LG Udo


----------



## Hot-Spot (5. August 2021)

Hallo Udo, von der Mole aus würde ich mit einer Spinnrute bis 50-60gr Wurfgewicht fischen. Mit dem Sandaalimitat und 18gr Blei hab ich den Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Blinker mit lebhaftem Spiel gehen auch, wenn Du Wobbler hast, die sich sehr gut werfen, gehen die natürlich auch. Die mögliche Köderwahl ist groß suf Wolfsbarsch. Ich würde mit einem Setup von Rute und Rolle fischen, mit dem Du sehr weit werfen kannst, dann hast Du alle Möglichkeiten. Auf Makrele angel ich von der Mole aus mit Paternoster und ca 40-60gr Birnenblei, alternativ kannst Du für das Blei auch schwere Blinker nehmen.  Viele angeln dort auch nur mit schlanken Blinkern auf Makrele. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass ein Paternoster ergiebiger ist. Von der Südspitze angel ich mit leichter Brandungsrute auf Makrele, ca. 180gr Wurfgewicht. Hier ist es aufgrund der Strömung notwendig, schwerer zu fischen, so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Da beides top Angelstellen sind und sie nur ca 800m auseinander liegen, nehme ich sowohl leicht als auch schwer mit, um variabel zu sein. Ich bin immer ca 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser am Spot und bleibe bis mindestens eine Stunde bei ablaufendem Wasser. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## majumaju (6. August 2021)

Hallo Hot-Spot,
vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Info

LG Udo


----------



## Hot-Spot (7. August 2021)

Hallo Udo, ich bin zwischen dem 16. und 23. nochmal auf der Insel. Wird spannend sein, ob die Makrelen noch da sind und in welchen Größen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## majumaju (7. August 2021)

Alles klar, kannst ja mal berichten und allzeit Petriheil sowie Rute krumm.


----------

